# Grizzly Clutch/Belt



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

How Long Does your Belts Last on a Grizzy? My Wife went Thru a New Belt in less then 22 Hours, It has Lighter Weights. It Seems to Be a Heat Problem, As the Top Came Off and Wedges in the Clutch. Is there a better belt to Run then the Stock belt on a Grizzly?


----------



## BumpStix (Apr 1, 2011)

well i have a 660 grizz... and i just changed mine at 1800 miles. i went back with stock. so far is good but iv only rode maybe 2hrs


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

My brother has a 660 and over 4400 miles on the first belt. Still looks new. No lift, stock size XTRs, no mud-just trails though. Yamaha's durabelt system is usualy top-drawer.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

When I bought this For my Wife Last Year the Belt Was Missing the Top Cooling Clogs off the Belt. I installed a New belt when I did the Big Bore Kit. I'm Wondering if the Cluch is messed Up.


----------



## Derek rhodes (Feb 3, 2012)

Go with stock belt they're the best ones for the grizz


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

That is What I put on it. a New Yamaha Belt


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

My rhino has a lil fan that bolts to the secondary sheave,,,


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

is that the Cover for the Weights? Holds the Grease in?


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Should I Change the Sec Spring? I'm running a Stock Spring with 27"s


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

Here are some Pics of the Sheaves, Looks To Me Like they Are Worn, Or Does Yamaha Sheaves Look Like this?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

No CVT system has steps like that I know of so yes, it's a goner...


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ x2. Those sheeves are trashed.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

NEW Clutch is on Order


----------

